# Paid Spam: 56cm 2013 Tarmac Comp FS



## ColoradoXJ13 (Aug 20, 2013)

2013 Specialized Tarmac Comp Mid Compact, 56cm - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

ColoradoXJ13 said:


> 2013 Specialized Tarmac Comp Mid Compact, 56cm - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


Must have been a tough "less than 150 miles" you put on that thing...that crank arm is scratched all to hell...


----------



## ColoradoXJ13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Typetwelve said:


> Must have been a tough "less than 150 miles" you put on that thing...that crank arm is scratched all to hell...


I appreciate your expert opinion, but have you ever looked at a carbon crank, or taken a picture of one with a flash? I'm surprised you didn't point out the reflection of light on the chainrings as being a problem with a brand new bike as well.

See below for reference for a newer version of this crankset. It is the carbon texture that is showing in my picture of the crankset on the bike.








The crankset is in excellent condition, a little scuffing from shoe rub, but it is not scratched or damaged at all.

Edit: and another


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

ColoradoXJ13 said:


> I appreciate your expert opinion, but have you ever looked at a carbon crank, or taken a picture of one with a flash? I'm surprised you didn't point out the reflection of light on the chainrings as being a problem with a brand new bike as well.
> 
> See below for reference for a newer version of this crankset. It is the carbon texture that is showing in my picture of the crankset on the bike.
> View attachment 285553
> ...


I know what a carbon crank is....and I know how they photograph. What I'm saying about yours is the "L" in SLK is almost completely rubbed off...unless you're suggesting that either the flash of the camera or the carbon composite made the one part appear rubbed off...


----------



## ColoradoXJ13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Typetwelve said:


> I know what a carbon crank is....and I know how they photograph. What I'm saying about yours is the "L" in SLK is almost completely rubbed off...unless you're suggesting that either the flash of the camera or the carbon composite made the one part appear rubbed off...










You said "scratched all to hell" in your original post, not that the 'L' was rubbed off, as you said in your second post. The 'L' is underneath the clearcoat, so rubbing off the 'L' would take a whole lot of rubbing. The 'L' is also right where the crank bends, so the glare off the clearcoat from the flash washed out the 'L'. Photo sans flash above just for you, and added to original classified post too. Maybe my photography is sub-par, but there was no need for your snarky comment.

Are you interested in buying the bike or are you just maligning this thread and insulting my integrity for other reasons? I can't think of a reason why you would even be posting in this thread. Based on your other posts, I suspect you just enjoy trolling. The bike is near mint, as I stated in the ad. I would have photographed, and noted any damage or wear.

Professional photo of the same crankset below for comparison/reference so you don't question why the 'SL' is darker in color and less bold than the 'K'. Even they had trouble with the glare.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry...I am being a dick for no reason. Not sure why I poked the issue. Had this offer been around 9 months ago, yes, I would have jumped on it 100% (although I'm not a total fan of the frame color but that irrelevant to the total package).

My apologies, good luck selling the bike.


----------



## ColoradoXJ13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Its all good, if nothing else, 240 people have looked at the thread/my ad


----------

